# Brazilian Rainbow Boa Question



## mhenson79 (Aug 25, 2021)

We have a 6 month BRB who just had her first shed with us. As we're suppose to, her humidity is always monitored and high 90-99. Her shed was in pieces. With all that intense humidity shouldnt the shed have been perfect?? Whats going on here?


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Maybe not worry too much about it 🤞

Make sure all old skin is clear, especially the tail tip. Keep a watchful eye on your new neonate, and see how the next couple of sheds go.

I guess a less complete shed could relate to disruption/disturbance during the skin separation stage ( such as excessive handling during the sloughing process), the neonate still acclimatising to a new home and being less settled during the process (akin to a bad night’s sleep making one feel lousy the next day).
Could the neonate have been Interrupted during the shed (Perhaps if the viv has lots of ape occupants passing by)?

Many keepers say to have a rough surface to shed against, but I wonder if this is unnecessary, as I often observe snakes have successfully peeled the skin against non rough surfaces, and I am just not convinced with this myth. Besides, if they have to work harder to peel it, surely that is better exercise than snagging it on sharp surfaces.

I digress. 
Extremes of temperature perhaps could cause skin to dry out, and slough unevenly?

Also, how are you reading the relative humidity? Digital ones can be used, but enquiries with calibration labs seems they can be a bit temperamental. Analogue ones are purported to be even more unreliable.

Many keepers say that if you see condensation on viv sides that is a good indicator for high humidity.
If you see absolutely no condensation, then either the rH is not near saturation, or there is too little day/night temperature variation (some fluctuation may be beneficial).

You could share more info on the setup, maybe post some photos; you’ll likely get feedback, suggestions from more experienced Members.

NB if using glass viv and or mesh lid, thenstrongly suggest researching alternatives.

Regards,

Andy


----------

